# Sattelstütze fetten oder doch nicht?



## kulibali (21. August 2010)

Hi

In letzter Zeit hat meine SattelstÃ¼tze ziemlich Ã¼ble GerÃ¤usche gemacht.

Heute habe ich mal mein Bike geputzt und wollte wissen, ob ihr die SattelstÃ¼tze und die Sattelaufnahme fettet.
Manche meiner Freunde meinen, dass sie erst durch das Fetten KnackgerÃ¤usche hÃ¤tten.

Reicht ein 3â¬ Fett vom Hagebau oder muss es ein 10 Euro white grease sein?


----------



## decline (21. August 2010)

Kommt aufs Material an. 

Bei Karbonrahmen und Karbonstütze niemals fetten!!! (spezielle Montagepaste verwenden) Bei Alu auf Alu ists das normalste auf der Welt. Such dir neue Freunde 

In der Regel knarzt nicht die Sattelstütze im Rahmen, sondern der Sattel auf der Stütze. Dort mit etwas Wachsspray rein und wieder draufschrauben und schon ists wieder gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werner Amort (21. August 2010)

jepp und billiges 3â¬ fett tuts an der stelle tadellos


----------



## Deleted 125853 (22. August 2010)

Ich bin auch ein "nicht fetter". Wenn man auf Touren ist, bei denen man öfter die Sattelhöhe einstellen muss und der hochgeschleuderte Sand/ Dreck an der gefetteten Sattelstütze klebt ist das echt ätzend! Dann kommt es nach meiner Erfahrung eher zu Klemmern und Knirschen beim Sattelverstellen, als bei einer ungefetteten Stütze. Außerdem handelt es sich bei der Sattelstütze ja nicht um ein bewegtes System, was auf Schmierung angewiesen ist.

Nur meine Meinung zu dem Thema.

Markus


----------



## 2Burgen (22. August 2010)

Das Fett hat aber auch den Zweck Korrosion vorzubeugen.


----------



## Deleted 125853 (22. August 2010)

Dann würde ich Sprühwachs nehmen. Wenn Du nicht grade im Winter bei Salz unterwegs bist und die Stütze gelegentlich (nach Regenfahrten z. B.) rausnimmst und reinigst ist die Gefahr der Materialbeschädigung durch Korrosion geringer, als durch Dreck, der in das Satteltohr kommt.

Meine Meinung,

Markus


----------



## xtrail (22. August 2010)

volleybecker schrieb:


> Dann würde ich Sprühwachs nehmen. Wenn Du nicht grade im Winter bei Salz unterwegs bist und die Stütze gelegentlich (nach Regenfahrten z. B.) rausnimmst und reinigst ist die Gefahr der Materialbeschädigung durch Korrosion geringer, als durch Dreck, der in das Satteltohr kommt.
> 
> Meine Meinung,
> 
> Markus


Seh ich auch so, wenn die Stütze öfters hoch und runter bewegt wird, besser ohne Fett, Staub oder Matsch kann besser vor dem Verstellen kurz entfernt werden und gut ist.
An meinem Rad hat schon alles mögliche geknarzt, aber noch nie die Sattelstütze im Rahmen.


----------



## Tom Servo (22. August 2010)

Die einen Sagen ja zu Fett bei Alu/Alu und die anderen um Gottes Willen. Nachdem ich mal auf 'ner Tour mit 'ner wandernden Sattelstütze zu tun hatte (bevor meiner KindShock), hab ich mir geschworen, nie mehr Fett. Und später erzählte mir dann endlich mal einer was von Montagepaste...


----------



## xtrail (22. August 2010)

Montagepaste? ok, noch nie drüber nachgedacht.
Aber die KindShock fürs bestellte Playzone, wäre das sogenannte i-Tüpfelchen.


----------



## leeresblatt (20. September 2010)

nur mal so als Tipp

damit der Dreck draußen bleibt, habe ich so eine Art Abstreifring montiert. Ist zwar nicht perfekt, aber jetzt knirscht es nicht mehr so wie ohne.







Bezugsquelle: Lelebeck
Artikel: 7755   WDR AS NBR 30x40x7 (Wellendichtring mit Schutzlippe)
http://www.lelebeck.de/7012.htm


----------



## M!ke (21. September 2010)

volleybecker schrieb:


> Ich bin auch ein "nicht fetter". Wenn man auf Touren ist, bei denen man öfter die Sattelhöhe einstellen muss und der hochgeschleuderte Sand/ Dreck an der gefetteten Sattelstütze klebt ist das echt ätzend! Dann kommt es nach meiner Erfahrung eher zu Klemmern und Knirschen beim Sattelverstellen, als bei einer ungefetteten Stütze. Außerdem handelt es sich bei der Sattelstütze ja nicht um ein bewegtes System, was auf Schmierung angewiesen ist.
> 
> Nur meine Meinung zu dem Thema.
> 
> Markus



Meine auch. Mache das alles mit Montagepaste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

